# How to bring my 10 year old Gaggia TS back to life



## Wren (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been given a wonderful Gaggia TS machine which is 10 years old, has been broken for 4/5 years but I'm certain it can be repaired. The only missing part is the filter holder and handle. There is a small leak at the brass outlet connection just to the left of the element (connects with the hot water tap) which seems straightforward to fix with a spanner and some ptfe tape and this will be affecting pressure. However the faults are more serious I think:

When I turn it on the light flicks red which is correct

The light stays on if there is no water in the tank which is correct

The boiler fills from the tank ok and I've tested the level sensor on the boiler and it seems to work ok.

The boiler heats up, but only occasionally... more often there is just no power to the element

The boiler will heat up sometimes and turn off for no apparent reason. Don't think the anti vacuum valve is stuck but it may be

The boiler will occasionally build pressure to the extent that I can test the steam and water taps which work and see that the pressure sensor gauge works

The group heats with the independent element (nice) and water will flow when I turn on the group switch.

I suspect the issues might be: controller, solenoid, pressure stat, HX/element problem.

My plan is to resolve the issues and buy/ install the right components and then restore before use.

However I have no idea how to test the components, in what logical sequence or where to buy them from.

I'd really appreciate help from someone who understands these machines. I'm very practical and can do most things with some guidance.

With many thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Guy on here called gaggiamanualservices.com does reconditioning as a business may be able to help source parts etc .


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you for replying so quickly - I've contacted gaggiamanualservice.com however they can't help me because mine is a commercial machine, though it is often used domestically (as a one head machine)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok try Erbeadle, he made a post this week in announcements or new member bit , he was the md of gaggia uk, he was offering help with gaggia machines . Drop him a pm


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks very much. Yes I contacted him and he's given me the name of his engineer who specialises in commercial machines. Meanwhile I was referred to Steven Heaton who has a wealth of experience and the part I need. It's on order and I'm looking forward to installing it in a couple of days when it comes. Checks with a multimeter confirmed its the heater relay in the controller unit. I'm excited!


----------



## evan.nolan (Nov 3, 2013)

replace pressure switch


----------

